# المنتديات الإسلامية > كربلائيات ( كربلاء " الطف " ) >  >  [دفن الآجساد الطاهره ] يا ميِّتا ترك الألباب حائرةً وبالعراء ثلاثا جسمه تُركا ..

## ليلاس

*السسلام عليكم ..*






عَلَىَ سَماءٍ مُتَشَحِّطَةٍ بِالدَّمَاءِ 
*عَلَى أَرْضٍ تَعْبِقُ مِن طِيبِ سَوْسَنِهِمُ الزَّاكِي* *

يَجِرَّونَ قُيودَ آلامِهِم وَصَوْتُهَا المَبْحُوحِ يَصْرُخُ ثائِراً بَالإِصْطِبَار , فَغَصَّاتُ الإكْتِئَابِ تَسْتَعِرُ فِي صُدُورِهِم الفَائِضَةِ بَالأَحْزَانِ ,*
*وَعَثَرَاتُ السُّقِم تُهشَّمُ مَسِيرَتَهُم الغُربَة , فَهُم مِن نَسْلٍ فُطِـمَ عَلىَ ضِيَاءِ العَارِفِين , هُم المُمْتَحِنِن اللَّذِيِن يَأْبَـى الله لُهُم ذلَّة المَسْأَلَـةِ وَالتَّعَطُّفِ ..*
*وَصَلَّ الرَّكبُ لِتِيِكَ الْخَرِبةِ الـ الأَشْبَهِ بَالقُبورِ المُوحِشـَة , والِّتي لاَ تَقِي مِن حَرِّ ولاَ قرٍّ , فلا تَسْمَع سَوىَ الأَنِيِن* 
*سَوى الصُّرَاخ والعَوِيلِ والنٌّدْبَة تتمَاهى مِن يِتُمٍ إِلَى ثُكلٍ وَفَقْد ..* 
أيُّ فَاجِعَةٍ هَذِهِ الِّتِي أَطْبَقْتْ أِلْسِنَةُ المٌنْغَمِسينَ فِي اللَّغة ( يَصْعُبُ الوَصْفُ حَقِيقَةً ).
*أَقْولَ .. اغْمِضُوا أَعْيُنَكُم وانْصُتُوا للحِكَايـَة المُفْجِعَةِ , لَرُبَّمَا تَمِرُّ الصَّورُ مِن خَاطِرِكُم وَتعُونَ عُظمَ المُصَابِ* 
*فَتَتَلاشَى عَلىَ سِكبٍ مِنْ مَآسِيُكُم فِيُهُم (صَلَواتُ اللَّه علَيْهُمُ ) ..*
رِجَالٌ مِنَ المُؤْمِنيِن ( بَنِي أَسَـٍد ) المَارِّيين بِالأَرْضِ الدَّامِيَـةِ , أَقْبَلُوا يَتَفَحَّصُونَ الأَجْسَادَ النَّورَانِيَّة , فهُلِعُوا جَزَعَاً وَتَحَيَّرُوا فِيِ سَبِيلِ مَوَاراتِهمِ الطَّاهِرينَ ..
[مُعْجِزَةٌ] 
طُوِيتِ الأَرْضُ لـِ الثَّاكِلِ السَّقيم بِعَشِيرَتِه , لَقَدْ عَادَ بَعْدَ ثلاثاً لدَفنِهِم الكِرامِ الفَائِزين , فلمَّا أقبَل والنَّحِيبُ فَائِقٌ فِي صَدْرِهِ , وَجَدَهُم حَائِرين لَا يَهْتَدُون إِلىَ مَعْرِفَةِ الأَجْسَادَ 
وَقَدْ فُرَّقَ بَيْنَ رُؤُوسِهِم وَأَبْدَانِهِم بلْ وَسُلَّبوا , عَرَّفَهُم بـِ أصْلِهِم , فَبَاتُوا عَلَى إِثْرِ مَا قَالَهُ يَشِقُّونَ الجُيُوبِ , وَيَلْطِمُونَ الصُّدُور, وَيَخْمِشُونَ الوُجُوهِ حَسْرةً وَإِحْتِرَاقاً ..
مَشَىَ صَاحِبُ المُصَابِ إِلَى جَسَدِ وَالِدِه يَتعْثَّر تَارَةً وَيَقُومُ أُخْرَى , (لاَ يَقْوَى ) , وَمَا إِنْ همَّ لَيرْفَعَهُ حَتَّى تَسَاقَطَتْ أَشَلاَئُهُ [ اللُّه أكبر يارسَول الله وَكَيْفَ لاَ وَالطَّعْنَةُ فَوْقَ الطَّعنة .. ! ] 
جَدَّ فِي حَمْلِه مِرَاراً حتَّى سَأَلَه بَنُو أَسَدٍ عَنْ حَاجَتِهِ فِيِ الإِعَانة ؟ وَلَكِنَّهُ أَبَـى ~>
*بـِ هُنَاكَ مَنْ يُعينَنِي*
وَلَمَّا أقرَّهُ فِي لَحْدِهِ وَضَعَ وَجْنَتَيِهِ عَلىَ نَحْرِه وَقَال : " طوبى لأرض تضمّنت جسدك الطاهر، فإنّ الدنيا بعدك مظلمة، والآخرة بنورك مشرقة، أمّا الليل فمسهّد
والحزن سرمد، أو يختار الله لأهل بيتك دارك التي فيها أنت مقيم، وعليك منّي السلام يا بن رسول الله ورحمة الله وبركاته"..
وَكَتبَ عَلَيْهِ " هذا قبر الحسين بن علي بن أبي طالب(عليه السلام)، الذي قتلوه عطشاناً غريباً"..
بِـسَيرٍ مُثقلٍ مَشَـى إَلىَ مَصْرَعِ عَمَّه قَمَرِ العَشِيرَة والَّذي أَدْهَشَ حَالَهُ مَلائِكةَ السَّمَوَاتِ وَسُكَّانِ الأَرَاضيِينِ , وَوَقَع عَليِهِ يَلْثِمُ ذِكَريَاتِ الإِيثاَرِ العَلَّويِّ مَعهُ "
آآهِ ياعمَّ , على الدنيا بعدك العفا يا قمر بني هاشم، وعليك منّي السلام من شهيد محتسب ورحمة الله وبركاته". *,, وفَعَلَ بِذاتِ فِعْلِه لأَبِيهِ ,,*
ثمَّ أدارَ بطِرفهِ لِبنِي أَسَدٍ والكلمَاتُ مُرمَّلَةً عَلَى شِفَاهِه وَ أَشَارَ لَهُمْ بِمَوْضِعَين , مَوْضِعٌ لِدَفْنِ شُهدَاءِ بنيِ هاشِم , وَآخَرٌ لِلأَنْصَار
*فسلامُ الله عَلى تُربةً اِحْتَضَنت أجسادكم الإباءَ , لقَد فُزْتُم وَرَبِّ الْكَعْبـَة وَانْتَصَرتُ دِمَائُكم علَىَ سُيُوفِ شِيعَةِ آل أبِي سُفْيان اللُّعنَاءِ ..*



عمّتي صبراً دعيني
*أشرحُ بعض الذي دار* *هُناك*
أعلمي أنّي وصلتُ
*وعلى الأرض ارتباك*
*جابِرٌ كانَ* *هُناكَ*
*معهُ بعضٌ مِنَ القومِ يواسونَ الهلاك*
*فتخفّوا ظنهم أنّي* *رقيبٌ*
مادروا أنّي ملآك
*قُلتُ كلا لا تخافوا*
إنني زينُ *العباد*
*فبكى جابِرُ دمّاً*
وبكت كُلُّ العباد
حفرَ القومُ *قبوراً*
*وزّعوها في الوهاد*
*ومشيتُ كي أواري*
*جسد السبط بهاتيكَ* *البلاد*
إنما قلبي سيبقى
*دامياً حتى المعاد*
*فأبي لم أدري* *حقاً*
*كيفَ آتيهِ فصحتُ*
واحسيناً واحسيناً واحُسين
أبتي كيفَ *أواريكَ أجبني يا أبي*
وأنا لا أبصرُ فيكَ عِظاماً قد بقت تتصِلُ
فإذا *كفي تركتُ تحتكَ*
سقط الباقي على أرض الطفوف
حائرٌ يا أبتي حتى *اهتديتُ للرداء*
*فجمعتُ القِطعَ في بُردة*
قطعة القلب التي قد لصقت *بالسهم قد جئتُ بها*
وكذا الخنصر والباقي الذي مِنكَ انفصل
*إنما يا**أبتي راسُكَ في عالي السنان*
أيُها الوالدُ نم في راحة
*فلقد واريتُ* *أعمامي وباقي أخوتي*
وسأمضي لليتامى يا أبي
*فسُكينة أنا خلفتُ هُناكَ* *تندِبُ*
وتركتُ بينَ هاتيكَ اليتامى عمّتي

----------

دمعة على السطور (12-29-2010)

----------


## ليلاس

يهلنه احسينكم حز الشمر نحـره
*او ظل خيلهم تلعب على صـدره*
*بگه عاري او طفله امعفر ابكتره*
*وولاده وخوته طبگ وانصـاره*
*يهلنه الخيم عگب احسين حرگوها*
*اجسوم اهلي ابحر الشمس خلوها*
*او هذي روسهم برماح شالوهـا*
*او حرايرها عگبها راحت ايساره*
*يهلنه اجسوم اخوتي مـا دفناهـا*
*او نسوتها مشت والروس وياهـا*
*مشت يسره يهد الحيـل ممشاهـا*
*شفه گلبه العدو بيها وخـذ ثـاره*
الإمام زين العابدين (ع) يدفن الأجساد الطاهرة
*قال الراوي: لما ارتحل عسكر ابن سعد عن كربلاء وساروا بالسبايا والرؤوس مشت نساء من بني أسد إلى المعركة كانت في حي قريب من الواقعة فرأت جثث أولاد الرسول وأفلاذ حشاشة الزهراء البتول وجثث أنصارهم تشخب الدماء من جراحاتهم فتداخل النساء من ذلك تمام العجب فابتدرن إلى حيهن وقلن لأزواجهن ما شهدن ثم قلن لهم بماذا تعتذرون من رسول الله وأمير المؤمنين وفاطمة الزهراء إذا وردتم عليهم حيث إنكم لم تنصروا أولادهم ولا دفعتم عنهم بضربة سيف ولا بطعنة رمح وبقيت النسوة يجلن حولهم ويقلن لهم إن فاتتكم نصرة تلك العصابة النبوية فقوموا الآن إلى أجسادهم الزكية فواروها فبادروا إلى مواراة أجساد آل الرسول وادفعوا عنكم بذلك العار ..
فقالوا: إنا نخاف من عبيد الله بن زياد وابن سعد تصحبنا خيولهم وينهبوننا او يقتلوا أحدنا ..
وقال كبيرهم: الرأي أن نجعل عينا على طريق الكوفة ونحن نتولى دفنهم قالوا: هذه الرأي السديد ..
ثم إنهم وضعوا لهم عينا وأقبلوا إلى جسد الحسين (ع) وصار لهم بكاء وعويل، ثم إنهم اجتهدوا على أن يحركوه من مكانه ليشقوا له ضريحا فلم يقدروا أن يحركوا عضوا من أعضائه فقال أحدهم: ما ترون؟ قالوا: نجتهد أول في دفن أهل بيته ونرى رأينا فيه (في جسد الحسين (ع)) ..
فقال كبيرهم: كيف يكون دفنكم لهم وما فيكم من يعرف هذا من هذا وهم كما ترون جثث بلا رؤوس قد غيرت محاسنهم الشمس والتراب ..
وإذا بفارس طلع عليهم على متن جواده وقد ضيق لثامه فلما رأوه انكشفوا عن تلك الجثث الزواكي فأقبل ونزل عن جواده وصار منحنيا كهيئة الراكع حتى أتى ورمى بنفسه على جسد الحسين (ع) فجعل يشمه تارة ويقبله أخرى وقد بل لثامه من دموع عينيه ثم رفع راسه ونظر إلى بني أسد وقال: ما وقوفكم حول هذ الجثث؟ قالوا: أتينا للتفرج عليها، قال: ما كان هذا قصدكم، فقالوا: نعم يا أخا العرب الآن نطلعك على ما في ضمائرنا أتينا لندفن جسد الحسين ..*

كثر صايح النسوان اعله ابو اليمه
*تنخه الزلم تمشي او تدفنه ابهمـه*
*صارت من بني أسد علجثث لمـه*
*تخاف امن العده والسكك ملزومه*
*امن ابن زياد خافوا حطوا اربيـه*
*لن ازلمـه املثـم گاصـد ابنيـه*
*تنحَّوا خاف يظهر من بنـي ميـه*
*او ذاك الجمع من ريبه كثر لومه*
*گال الهم اشعدكم واجفين اصفوف*
*گالواله انتفرج علجثث وانشـوف*
*مبخوتين گال الهم او ميلوا الخوف*
*واحچوا اشعدكم اتموجون بالحومه*
*گالوله يگاصـد تنشـد ابهالحيـن*
*نخبرك بالصدگ من كون مبخوتين*
*جينه ندفن احسين او هله الطيبين*
*بدر بالتم او تزهر بالوغه انجومه*


**
*قال بنو أسد: فخط لنا خطا في الأرض وقال: احفروا هاهنا ففعلنا، ووضعنا فيها، سبعة عشرة جثة ..*
*ثم خط لنا خطا آخر وقال: احفروا هاهنا ففعلنا، ووضعنا فيها باقي الجثث واستثنى جثة واحدة فأمرنا أن نشق لها ضريحا مما يلي الرأس الشريف ففعلنا ..*
*وقال لهم: أما الحفيرة الأولى ففيها أهل بيته، وأما الحفيرة الثانية ففيها أصحابه، وأما القبر المنفرد مما يلي الرأس الشريف، فهو حامل راية الحسين (ع) حبيب ابن مظاهر ..*
*گال الهم احفروا هنا حفيره الساع=دفن بيها حبيب البيه تروط الگاع*

*بعد حفره دفن سبعين بيها اسبـاع=واسبعطعش يوم الكون معلومـه*
ثم أقبلنا لنعينه على جسد الحسين (ع) وإذا هو يقال لنا: بخضوع وخشوع أنا أكفيكم أمره، فقلنا: يا أخا العرب كيف تكينا أمره وكلنا اجتهدنا على أن نحرك عضوا من أعضائه فلم نقدر عليه، فبكى بكاء شديدا وقال: إن معي من يعينني عليه، ثم جثى على الأرض وبسط كفيه تحت ظهره الشريف وهو يقول: بسم الله وبالله، وفي سبيل الله، وعلى ملة رسول الله، هذا ما وعد الله ورسوله، وصدق الله ورسوله، ما شاء الله، لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم ..
وقيل أنه قال: يا بني أسد عليّ بحصيرة!! قالوا: ما تصنع بها؟ قال: لأضع عليها أوصال الحسين (ع) المقطعة. فناولوه حصيرة جمع عليها أوصال الحسين، وقيل أيضا: أنه (ع) أخذ يبحث قريبا من جسد الحسين عن شيء لم يكن يدري أحد ما هو، وإذا به ينحني إلى الأرض فيحمل إصبعا كان قد قطع من أصابع الحسين (ع) ثم وضعه في محله من يد أبيه الحسين وأنزل أباه في قبره وحده ولم يشرك معه أحد من بني أسد ..
قال بنو أسد فرأيناه قد وضع خده على نحره الشريف وهو يبكي وسمعناه يقول: طوبى لأرض تضمنت جسدك الشريف، أما الدنيا فبعدك مظلمة، وأما الآخرة فبنورك مشرقة، أما الحزن فسرمد، وأما الليل فمسهد، حتى يختار الله لأهل بيتك دارك التي أنت مقيم بها، *وعليك مني سلام الله يابن رسول الله ورحمة الله وبركاته. ثم اشرج عليه اللبن وأهال عليه التراب ..**بـعد مـا نـزله او وسـده ابگبره أخــذ يـنتحب واجـره الـعبره*
*هـوه فـوگه يـشمه او يحب نحره صـاح اوداعـة الله الراس چاوين*
*انه اللي صار بيه او ما جره ابناس شـفتك عـلثره بـالخيل تـنداس*
*تـالي الـوكت نـزلتك ابلا راس جـسد والراس صارت له ابمچانين*
*الـعذر لـله تـارني ابولية اعداي مشيت اويه العدو ما هو على اهواي*
*لـو بـيدي لـجيب الـراسوياي لچنـه راح لـلشام اويـه سـبعين**قال الراوي: ثم وضع كفه على القبر وجعل يخط القبر بأنامله ..*
*وعن بعضهم: أنه كتب: هذا قبر الحسين بن علي بن أبي طالب الذي قتلوه عطشانا غريبا ..*


*وقيل وضع الطفل الرضيع إلى جنب والده في قبره بناء على وصية سابقة من الحسين (ع) لولده زين العابدين (ع)* 
*قال له: بني إذا جئت لمواراة الأجساد وسد رضيعي إلى جنبي ..*
*بويه الطفل خله اعله صدري=وابرفج حط نحره اعله نحري*
*لا ينـلچم جرحـه يذخـري=تـدري يبويـه بگت تـدري*
*نار السهـم بگلبـي تسـري=وامعانگه الهد ركن صبـري*

قال بنو أسد: ثم التفت إلينا وقال: انظروا هل بقي أحد؟ فقالوا نعم يا أخا العرب بقي بطل مطروح حول المسناة
كلما حملنا جانبا منه سقط الآخر لكثرة ضرب السيوف والسهام ..
*فقال (ع) امضوا بنا إليه فمضينا فلما رآه انكب عليه يقبله وهو يقول: على الدنيا بعدك العفا يا قمر بني هاشم ..*
گال الهـم بعـد واحـد جزانـه اوفـاتگالـــوا بـطــل ظــــل اعــلــه الـمـسـنـات*نـاده او هلـن ادموعـه علـه الوجنـاتيمن سوگ الحرايب مرخص السومه*
*يعمي أخلاف عينك يسرتنـه اعـداكلــوح المـهـر واشـهـر سـيـفـك الـفـتَّـاك*
*هــذا الــواك مــا تنـهـض تشـيـل الــواكنــايــم يــــا ذخــــر زيــنــب او كـلـثـومــه**ثم أمرهم أن يشقوا له ضريحا، قال بنو أسد: ففعلنا ثم أنزله وحده ولم يشرك معه أحدا منا، ثم أشرج عليه اللبن وأهال عليه التراب*
*ثم مضى إلى جواده فتبعناه ودرنا عليه نسأله عن نفسه فعرفهم أولا بالقبور قبرا قبرا وأمرهم أن يعلموا الناس ويعرفوهم قبر الحسين وأصحابه ثم قال: وأما أنا فإمامكم علي بن الحسين (ع) فقلنا له: أنت علي؟ فقال: نعم فأقبلوا عليه يقبلونه ويقولون عظم الله لك الأجر بأبيك الحسين قالوا: فغاب عن أبصارنا*
تـحـسَّــر حــســـرة الـمـهـظــوم بــحـــزانانـه ابـن احسينهـا المـذبـوح عطـشـان
*دفنت اهلي او ماشي ابيسر عدوانابــــــــاري امــــخـــــدرات الـهـاشـمــيــيــن
قال الراوي: ورجع إلى الكوفة وإذا بعمته زينب (ع) التي كانت قلقة عليه تستقبله بقولها: يا ابن أخي أين كنت هذا اليوم إلى هذه الساعة؟ قال: عمه مضيت إلى دفن أبي الغريب فبكت وقالت يا ابن أخي إلى الآن لم يدفن أبوك الحسين؟
مـن كثـر الونيـن الگلــب ولــمعلى الحد حضر له گبر ولمصـدره الهشمـوه انجمـع ولـملـو عافـوه ابدمـه اعلـه الوطيـه



*

----------

دمعة على السطور (12-29-2010)

----------


## ليلاس

*رأس الحسين (ع) يطاف به في أزقة الكوفة*


*قال في معالي السبطين: أمر ابن زياد برأس الحسين (ع) فطيف به في سكك الكوفة كلها وقبائلها. قال زيد ابن أرقم: مُرَّ عليّ برأس الحسين (ع) وهو على رمح وأنا في غرفة لي فلما حاذاني سمعته يقرأ: (أم حسبت أن أصحاب الكهف والرقيم كانوا من آياتنا عجبا) فوقف والله شعري وناديت: رأسك والله يا ابن رسول الله وأمرك أعجب وأعجب!! فلما فرغ القوم من الطواف به في الكوفة ردوه إلى باب القصر.*
*وفي تظلم الزهراء (ع) عن الحارث بن وكيدة قال: كنت فيمن حمل رأس الحسين فسمعته يقرأ سورة الكهف فجعلت أشك في نفسي وأنا أسمع نغمة أبي عبد الله يا ابن وكية أما علمت أنا معاشر الأئمة أحياء عند ربنا نرزق؟ قال: فقلت في نفسي: أسرق رأسه وأدفنه، فنادى: يابن وكيدة ليس لك إلى ذلك سبيل سفكهم دمي أعظم عند الله من تسييري على الرمح*




*رأس ابن بنت محمدٍ ووصيِّه = لـلناظرين عـلى قناةٍ يرفع*
*والـمسلمون بمسمعٍ وبمنظرٍ = لا مـنكرٌ مـنهم ولا متفجِّع*
*كحلت بمنظراك العيون عمايةً = وأصـمَّ رزؤك كلَّ اذنٍ تسمع*
*مـا روضـةٌ إلا تـمنَّت أنها = لك حفرةٌ ولخطّ قبرك مضجع*


*وكان رأس الحسين (ع) يلتفت إلى حامله فيخاطبه وهو في الطريق فرقت بين رأسي وبدني، فرق الله بين لحمك وعظمك وجعلك آية ونكالا للعالمين فيرفع السوط ويضرب الرأس الشريف حتى يكست هذا وزينب بنت علي تسمع وترى كل ذلك فما يكون حال زينب؟* 



*رأس الحسين (ع) في بيت الشمر وما جرى بين الشمر وزوجته*


*قال أرباب المقاتل: إن حامل الرأس الشريف إلى الكوفة كان شمر بن ذي الجوشن فلما حمل رأس الحسين (ع) جعله في مخلاه وذهب به إلى منزله فوضعه على التراب وجعل عليه اجانة فخرجت امرأته ليلا وكانت صالحة فرأت نورا ساطعا عند الرأس إلى عنان السماء فجاءت إلى الاجانة فسمعت أنيناً من تحتها فجاءت إلى شمر (لعنة الله عليه) وقالت: رأيت كذا وكذا فأي شيء تحت الاجانة؟ قال: رأس خارجي قتلته وأريد أن أذهب به إلى يزيد ليعطيني عليه مالا كثيرا قالت: ومن يكون؟ قال: الحسين بن علي فصاحت وخرت مغشية فلما أفاقت قالت: يا شمر المجوس أما خفت من إله الأرض والسماء، قتلت ابن بنت رسول الله وابن علي المرتضى؟ ثم خرجت من عنده باكية ورفعت الرأس وقبلته ووضعته في حجرها ودعت نساء يساعدنها بالبكاء عليه وقالت: قد لعن الله قاتلك فلما جاء الليل غلبها النوم فرأت كأن الحائط انشق نصفين وكأن البيت قد غشيه نور وجاءت سحابة فإذا فيها امرأتان فأخذتا الرأس فسألت عنهما فقيل: إنهما خديجة وفاطمة (عليهما السلام) ..*
*ثم رأت رجالا وفي وسطهم إنسان وجهه كالقمر ليلة تامه وكماله. فسألت عنه فقيل: محمد (ص)، فبكوا وقبلوا الرأس فانتبهت من النوم و رأس الحسين (ع) في حجرها ..*



*اويـلي اعـله ابـن فاطم الزهره = راسـه الـشمر لـلكوفه إيـسيره*
*واشـلـون حـال امـه الـتنظره = دم الـراس يگطـر على التربان*
*مـاني امـك تگلـه ما تحاچيني = مـنهو الگطع راسك يا بعد عيني*
*ابچي اعـليك هلساعه او يواسيني = ابدمه المصطفى او كلها بني عدنان*


*فجاء الشمر وطلب الرأس ـ من المرأة ـ فلم تدفعه إليه وقالت له يا عدو الله طلقني فانك يهودي والله لا أكون معك أبدا فطلقها فقالت والله لا أدفع إليك هذا الرأس أو تقتلني فضربها ضربة كانت منيتها فيها وعجل الله بروحها إلى الجنة*



*قـضى وبسيف الشمر أرواه وِردَهُ* 
*غـفير الـمحيا مـمكنا فـيه حدَّهُ*
*ولو أبصرت عيناك في الترب خدَّهُ*
*إذن لطمت الـخدَّ فـاطم عنده*
*وأجـريت دمع العين في الوجنات*
*رموز تخلدت والشمس من تغيب .. عاد هنا يبين فعل كل مشهد*
*ظروف المرت بطف كربلاء حسين .. سيل المايصده شماقلت من سد*
*تسلطن على الخلود بنصرته السبعين .. والراية حبيب الناصر المسعد*
*عمر تسعين ماجن زود من مسعاه .. هد وياه ولاءه بساعة اللي هد*
*رسم باسنين عمره اجمل واعز تاريخ .. ضل اسمه بضريح حسين يتعبد* 
*يكفي فخر بيده يسجل الانصار , وباسمه الاسم بالسجل يتعدد* 
*لا تزعل يبونه العاقبة على الخير , ما يقدر ينول الحق قصيراليد*
*سعينه بخوف ندفن جثث على الغبرة , تلث ايام ضلت ما وصلها احد* 
*واحنه بحيرة المحتار واحدنه , ودموعه تسيل فوق الخد* 
*لن فارس علينه اقبل , تلثم والعزم بعيونه شد واشتد* 
*تناشدنا وتراشدنا وبده يوجهنا , احفروا هنا , ادفنوا اهنا* 
*عزل قبرك عن الانصار ودموعه بطرف عيناه* 
*حفر قبر الجسد عاري جسد ما به ضلع سالم ,* 
*هشيم الصدر من شفناه , نشدناه عنه وريت منشدناه* 
*لمن قال هذا حسين جر حسرة وبجه بعبرة ,*
*بجانه بدموعه واحنه بجيناه* 
*ندفن , قال لا , شدور اسالناه ؟*
*قال اصبع بعد من جف ابو السجاد قصوه ياخذون الخاتم المتوسم بيمناه دورنه عليه بالحومة ولقيناه* 
*ندفن , قال لا , شدور اسالناه ؟*
*غاب ورجع وابيده عبد الله السهم نابت بنحره بحضن ابوه حسين خليناه*
*ندفن , قال لا , شدور اسالناه ؟*
*قال امشو وياي لقينا الاكبر ابن حسين عند رجلين ابوه حسين مددناه*
*واجينه للقاسم وبدمعة ولطم يابويه زفيناه , دفنه وحالنه بياحال , نشدناه هم عندك احد بعد ؟*
*قال امشو وياي , مشينه وياه للشاطي , لقينا هناك جثة بلا يدين وجربة مذبوحة وعلم ثابت شبه تمثال , جف هناك وجف هناك* 
*كل جف بمكانه اندفن ها يارجال* 
*دفنه ومن راد يرحل انشدناه منهو انت ؟* 
*قال اني علي السجاد , عزيناه وودعناه وترجينه من عنده الشفاعة وحقق الردناه* 
*وترجينه من عنده الشفاعة وحقق الردناه* 
*وترجينه من عنده الشفاعة وحقق الردناه* 
*الفارس الذي دفن الاجساد* 


*عظم الله أجورنـــــــــآ و أجوركم ..~*

*منقووووول ..*

----------

دمعة على السطور (12-29-2010)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم*
*السلام على الحسين وعلى آل الحسين* 
*والله إنها مصيبة تدمي القلووب* 
*ساعد الله قلب الامام السجاد عليه السلام*

*ليلاس ..*
*الله يعطيكِ العاافيه على طرحكِ المؤثر*
*جزاكِ الله ألف خير* 
*ومأجوورة يارب*
*ودي...*

----------


## ليلاس

*الله يعآإفيك عزيزتي ..*

*تسسلمي ع الحضور ..*

*مأجورة و مثـــــــــآبه ..]*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ....
وعلى النبي وآله وعليكم السلام والرحمة...



آهٍ على عزيز الزهراء...

~
ليلاس...
مُقرحٌ لخلايا القلوب حديثكم ..مفجعٌ ، موجعٌ وَ مُفطر للارواح....
عظيم الأجر لسادتي ومواليَّ ..
ولاسيما نبي الرحمة وَ سيدة النساء والأمير والزكي وزين العباد وزينب وصاحب الأمر...والموالي أجمع...

غالية ..
جُزيتِ خيراً وفيراً دنيا وآخرة..ورحم الله والديكِ على هذا المحتوى الملتصق بمصاب الغريب..
موفقة مبلغة مناكِ
بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## ليلاس

*اللهم صلِ على محمد و آل محمد ..*

*تسسلمي عزيزتي ..*

*ع التوـآإجد ..*

*يعطيك العآفية ..]*

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم 

الســلام عليك يا ابا عبد الله الحسين 
السلام عليك يا ابا الأحرار 
السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك 
السلام على سبايا كربلاء .

ليلاس
أحسنت وجزيتِ خيرا على طرحك
نوّر الله قلبك بحب الآل
وجعلك من انصارهم .
دمتِ مواليه .

----------


## البسمة الحمراء

*واحسيناً واحسيناً واحُسين*
*مصيبةٌ تدمي القلوب* 

*طرحاً راااائع أختي ليلاس* 
*بارك الله فيكِ*

----------

